# Speaker settings



## Arunnarula (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi friends A friend is using revel surround and atmos speakers what is the ideal roll off frequency settings to set for the surrounds ( revel S12) and the atmos (Revel C383) He tried the THX 80 Settings but the S12 dont seem to handle it that well His LCR speakers are the KEF R700 and the Subs are the revel B120 The receiver is the onkyo 3030 .Is 120 Hz too high for the ceiling and surrounds . What is the ideal cutoff for the LCR as well.
Thanks


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looking at the specs on Revel webpage I would set the rolloff for the S12's at 90-100 hz ... As well atention needs to be paid to the SPEAKER CONFIG on the Onkyo needs to be set to SMALL speakers so that the bass xover will send those frequencies below the cutoff to the subwoofer.... If your experiencing distortion in the S12's it may be in part due to SPEAKER CONFIG being set to LARGE...


----------



## Arunnarula (Jul 1, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Looking at the specs on Revel webpage I would set the rolloff for the S12's at 90-100 hz ... As well atention needs to be paid to the SPEAKER CONFIG on the Onkyo needs to be set to SMALL speakers so that the bass xover will send those frequencies below the cutoff to the subwoofer.... If your experiencing distortion in the S12's it may be in part due to SPEAKER CONFIG being set to LARGE...


Thank you for the reply . I didnt seen any option for 90-100Hz if i remember right the next was 120Hz which i assumed was too high .For the towers the option was the same


----------

